# How Good Are Cobra Guns?



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with Cobra guns (semi auto) in any caliber? I just noticed they make a variety of small-caliber guns and sell at low retail cost.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

A guy I work with has one, and although he has only put about 100 rounds thru it, it has done ok for him. I have a couple of low-end pistols and for what they are they do fine, but I am not kidding myself to think that I will get the same service life out of them as I would a Glock or some other higher-end make of pistol. JMHO.


----------

